# Rescued another dog



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

I foresee this becoming a regular thing. Last week, I found a German Shepherd. She lived nearby and I waited for the owners to get her. Said the construction workers must of let them out, but we went by the other day to see her walking with her 2 dogs, all unleashed, then later that day my boyfriend saw the little one, a little terrier, and brought him back to his house. No construction workers in sight....

Today I remembered to bring the second leash, like I've been meaning to, just in case. I bring treats only for emergencies such as finding an unleashed dog. (Maddie rarely needs them, sometimes they're good reinforcements) Toward the end of the walk, most of the treats were gone and that's when I saw her: A little Chihuahua down the street. Unsure if I had enough treats, in case the first time failed and knowing Maddie's behavior with small dogs, I quickly brought her in and grabbed more treats. Looked for the dog, almost didnt find her. About to turn around when I heard a bark at the driveway where I was standing. There she was. She ducked under the car. I called her and she came over, didnt take the treat, and let me pick her up. She didnt even have a collar anyway so I couldnt have leashed her. So now I have her, both dogs in separate crates and am taking her in soon before my job interview.

She's a cute girl, very nice, and jumps on her hind legs when she sees us. Her tail was tucked in, now is straight up, and she whines if we're not in the room. Will be posting on Craigslist and perhaps a sign or two on the mailboxes.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

So how are you going about trying to find the rightful owners of these dogs?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> She's a cute girl, very nice, and jumps on her hind legs when she sees us. Her tail was tucked in, now is straight up, and she whines if we're not in the room. Will be posting on Craigslist and perhaps a sign or two on the mailboxes.


Sounds good. I'd also take her somewhere to check and see if she's microchipped.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I read several articles that said if you post on Craigs list be sure to check out the adopter( ask for vet references) and Charge Money. People get dogs to use for dog fights as bait or to sell to laboratories for medical research. Often they look for sweet or small or submissive dogs.Thought Id mention this incase you didn't know . I think The HSUS online has an article on this or google free to a good home and see what you come up with. Sometimes the people bring children with them s so they look like a normal family looking for a pet. Good luck. You did a great thing.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Betttie said:


> I read several articles that said if you post on Craigs list be sure to check out the adopter( ask for vet references) and Charge Money. People get dogs to use for dog fights as bait or to sell to laboratories for medical research. Often they look for sweet or small or submissive dogs.Thought Id mention this incase you didn't know . I think The HSUS online has an article on this or google free to a good home and see what you come up with. Sometimes the people bring children with them s so they look like a normal family looking for a pet. Good luck. You did a great thing.


It didn't sound like she was posting the dog on craigslist to adopt it out, but to see if the owners came forward.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Please let me apologize for my blunt question earlier. I think it is wonderful that people will take in a stray dog. There are many out there that are dumped or lost who need to be taken care of. I used to be one who wouldn't think twice about taking in a dog that is out wandering around. BUT Since two of my dogs were stolen about 6 years ago, I have a little different perspective. If someone were to have "found" my dogs (AKC finished confirmation champions and working on obedience titles) and just took them in without exhausting all the options available to reunite them to their owner (me) I would be even more devistated than I am still now. So, I guess it would have been nice to hear something other than relying on Craigs list and posters on mailboxes. Here are some other options:

Call all vets and shelters in your town and surrounding areas to notify them of the dog you have found and ask them to post a notice about it. 

Contact all animal shelters and rescue organizations to let them know of the dog you have found. 

As OP stated, take dog to see if it has a microchip OR if it is TATTOOED!!!

Post and Ad in the newspaper (many will do it for free) of a found dog. You don't have to list specifics, just say "Small dog found in ____ area. Call to identify"

I am sure there are more options, just don't think that EVERY dog out there has no home that wants them. Sometime the unfortunate happens that separates a great dog from a great owner and to be able to reunite them would be honorable.

Thank you.


----------



## pepelepeu (Sep 15, 2009)

What is the best choice for my first dog? A rescue? Store? Shelter? Person-2-Person?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

STay away from pet stores, the dogs are from puppy mills and are often unhealthy.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, but I already knew what I was doing with the dog.

The German Shepherd had a collar with her name/number. The Chihuahua, I brought to Animal Control (called the shelter, that's who they said to take it to). A couple of days later, two girls, who did not see my flier, asked about the dog. I told them where their dog was and they went on their way.


----------

